# Everything runs, but pressure still equalized?



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds like the compressor just gave up


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it obviously is not pumping enough of anything to pressurize the system so that means either the comp is not running nearly fast enough to pressurize or the comp is just plain busted and not pumping anything

with the running current so low, I would suggest the pump portion of the comp has broken something and the motor is simply free running.


time for a new comp, or at that age, a new unit altogether.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, it should draw amperage on the start wining wile running.

Sounds like it lost a vlalve.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

yup, prolly a warped valve. Have replaced a few Bristols in the past with this problem.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Bristols, Ptui, I despise them. The internal relief valve may have popped open and is stuck open. Give the can a good whack upside the head with a rubber mallet and it may reset. Probably need a new compressor/unit anyway.


----------



## krosselle (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll go the new condenser unit route. After I whack it with the mallet :thumbsup:


----------



## krosselle (May 30, 2009)

Do I whack it while it is running?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Try it B4 starting it and then later. Less than 5% chance it will work. Would have to be caused by a restriction in the system causing it to pop. Then you have another problem to fix.


----------

